# I just thought I'd pop my head round the door...



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi people, as the title of this posts says really, I answered a message I had come in so I just thought that I'd say "Hi".

I must be honest, I haven't done a single thing to my baby since a year ago, I've done less than 1 mile in a year in it and she is sitting in my garage completely covered dust - it looks so forlorn, I must get her out soon and give her a good seeing to!! 

I will probably need to do some remedial work on it but I think once I've done that then I will put it in Autotrader or something because I'm just not getting the use out of it anymore and it's taking up valuable space and before anyone asks - no I won't be stripping the mods off - I just can't be arsed. It will go as is. But as all the old timers on here know, I have done and said this so many times before and it's still with me so who knows?

Looks like things haven't changed on here too much, same old people arguing about the same old things from the quick look I've had but it wouldn't be the TT Forum if that didn't happen.

I'll pop in again when I've got a bit more time as I'm trying to rapidly type this while I'm at work.

Ta ta for now,
Graham


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Graham. What a shame if you decide to sell it - I still drool at the sight of your cars!

Yep, the forum is still the same. Well, a lot worse than it used to be I'm afraid, I don't bother with it much myself these days.

Hope all is well with you  .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good the see you are still knocking about Graham I was wondering where you had gone


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Graham
You can't sell , you know you will be back again some day :roll: :wink:

Hopefully when dusting it off you will reignite your enthusiasm for it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wish I could afford to buy your old cast offs Graham. You always mod stuff so well. (IMHOOC)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Hi Graham. What a shame if you decide to sell it - I still drool at the sight of your cars!
> 
> Yep, the forum is still the same. Well, a lot worse than it used to be I'm afraid, I don't bother with it much myself these days.
> 
> Hope all is well with you  .


Funny thing is that it wasn't until I posted that post that I saw my sig pic and thought WOW! that does look rather nice, I had forgotten about that photo. Oh well, you never know, I've just this week had the insurance renewal come in and I will probably renew it anyway but the car is on SWORN until I think about putting back on the road.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Good the see you are still knocking about Graham I was wondering where you had gone


Cheers Andy, I haven't totally left the fold yet. :wink:



conlechi said:


> Hi Graham
> You can't sell , you know you will be back again some day :roll: :wink:
> 
> Hopefully when dusting it off you will reignite your enthusiasm for it


Mark, the problem is I just think an old bloke coming up for retirement looks just a bit silly driving around in a Purple TT Roadster but then again, I don't really care these days what people think to be honest! :roll: :lol:



Kell said:


> I wish I could afford to buy your old cast offs Graham. You always mod stuff so well. (IMHOOC)


Thanks Kell but some of my earlier mods were how shall we say - just a little bit too blingy? I think I've learnt a little over time though. As regards being able to afford my cast off's then I wouldn't have thought that would have been a problem with the prices of MkI TT's these days. :roll:

Cheers for the replies guys, much appreciated.
Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say DON'T DO IT you know you will only have to start all over again


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I know, I know!! This is what happened when I sold the green TT, people said I would regret it and I did, serves me right for not listening I guess. This one's not for sale yet Andy - just a thought process. :wink:

Graham


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A car that good looking, I wouldn't keep it in a garage, it would be in the front room.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How much have you done to the A6?

We finally got around to replacing our cursed BMW with a 3.0 TDi A6.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nothing too much Kell, I have put active front headlamps in which are just awesome, I never realised how good headlights could be made, not only do these steer along with the rotation of the steering wheel but an additional light comes on once the steering wheel goes through 90 degrees flooding the curb with light. I've also fitted an RS steering wheel which although my original SW had flappy paddles, this has a much thicker, nicer feel to it with brushed satin aluminium trim, it looks a million times better than the standard. I also fitted the facelift version of the door mirrors which have indicators fitted to them and replaced the side wing indicators with black versions just so they don't stand out as much being that the car is black.

I was thinking about getting it remapped but I think it may already have been done. I had to take it into my local dealer for something (can't remember what it was now!) and when I went to pick it up the service guy (who I know) asked me if I had had it remapped and I said no but he said that he had never driven an A6 which had so much pulling power, he was quite impressed with it. I must admit that ever since day one of driving it I was aware that this was a rapid car especially as it was just a diesel so I probably won't bother doing that now, it's quite fast enough for me and the job I want it to do.

What I might do soon is get my wheels refurbed, they're not curbed at all but they just look dull and I would prefer them to be a bit more bright silver looking. That's about it .

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Graham - good to see you've not vanished completely!

Fancy a Kneesworth meet before you (don't) sell your gorgeous roadster? Thinking about sorting one out for May (if I can find some time to organise it)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hey Graham - good to see you've not vanished completely!
> 
> Fancy a Kneesworth meet before you (don't) sell your gorgeous roadster? Thinking about sorting one out for May (if I can find some time to organise it)


AbsoluTTely Paul, as normal I can't guarantee I'll get there but if you organise it then I'll try my best to get there, I very much doubt if the Purple Peril will be on the road by then so it will probably be just be the A6 I'll bring - plus myself of course!! :wink:

Graham


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Evening stranger... glad to hear all is well and you still have that splendid TT


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Evening stranger... glad to hear all is well and you still have that splendid TT


Cheers buddy but I must admit I feel a bit high and dry coming back after such a long time, my fault for not keeping in touch. I walk past my TT most days and there isn't a spark of enthusiasm to do anything with it, it just sits there gathering more dust - I really need a good kick up the backside to get my ar$e in gear, maybe the warmer weather will help.

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Evening stranger... glad to hear all is well and you still have that splendid TT
> ...


I will be taxing yellow and the qS from the first of May and got to say I can't wait Graham give it a good clean get it taxed get the roof down and get out in the sun ( if we get any :roll: )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi graham, welcome home sir..........do as Andy says m8 you know you want too 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I've got my ar$e in gear and sorted the Kneesworth meet - see Events - so now it's your turn 

P.S. I've also joined you and given up the dreaded smokey sticks too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Graham, good to see you're still around and above all, still got that lovely car. Come on, get yourself to some meets for some good old fun time


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well you lot must have done something because I've just got home from work and came on here, saw there was a Kneesworth meet and put my name down for that but most importantly, I went to the garage and put the Purple Peril on charge as I haven't started it for a year. God knows what will happen when I try and start it up but that's the first thing to do right?

Things are starting to happen in my TT world. I was also thinking today that with less than a year and half before I retire then wouldn't this be a great retirement project, no capital outlay to speak of and most of the important mods done, seems silly to get rid really. :?

God, I change my mind more times than I change my shirts and I change those every day! :lol:

Graham


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Graham 

It's good to see you and the TT are still around if a little dusty and in need of a charge :lol: . It would be good to see you again as Dani says. All the best


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] top man


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] top man


+1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Graham,

you're very welcome to join us for a nice day out 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=327393

You can always meet us on route if you don't fancy coming all the way to the starting point 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi Graham,
Give it a good clean and then go for a blast I really doubt you'll want to sell it, Sun Bollocks to that as long as 
it's not raining get the roof off and goooooooooo


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A great welcome back people, thank you, it's really appreciated.

TT is on a slow charge, I'm insuring it tomorrow so all that's left to do is a nice new MoT and car tax and we'll be street legal again! Only problem I've got is that I know that I've probably got to spend a few pennies getting it through an MoT, not sure how much yet but I doubt very much it would pass as it is but I might be pleasantly surprised, get that out the way and I'm on the home run I think - heaven forbid, I might even be able to turn up in it for the Kneesworth meet! 

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Because I know how busy you are if you want a lift in mine to reignite the fire you are always welcome.

You have to allow me to feed those piranhas in your pond again first though mad fish :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I knew you couldn't resist Graham welcome back for another year


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Because I know how busy you are if you want a lift in mine to reignite the fire you are always welcome.
> 
> You have to allow me to feed those piranhas in your pond again first though mad fish :wink:


That sounds like a great plan James - I'll have to clean the pond out now!! I'll let you know nearer the time as both you and I are tied to times with work. :wink:



Wallsendmag said:


> I knew you couldn't resist Graham welcome back for another year


Thanks Andrew, I'm just like a bad penny aren't I? You don't get rid of me that easily. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The TT is now insured for another year and the one who must be obeyed has got to work on Saturday, so unless I'm given a long list of just 'Stuff' to do before she gets home then it looks like there might be a full days work on the TT going begging. I might even get the blooming thing going after a year!!

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to get it along Gaydon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> You need to get it along Gaydon


Thanks for reminding me Andrew, I've just bought two tickets - not for the konkers though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Would be stunning to see it Kneesworth if it's all road-legal by then  But you know your company is the most important thing


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Would be stunning to see it Kneesworth if it's all road-legal by then  But you know your company is the most important thing


I would love to turn up in the TT Paul but I just don't think I'll have enough time to get it road legal again in that amount of time - there's a lot to do! I will be at Kneesworth though. :wink:

Graham


----------

